# INFO requested: Revue-Sport / CITY / Timex (rarities)



## Tellef Raabe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm a young vintage enthusiast from Norway, now based in Cambridge UK, who's new to this forum. Looking forward to engaging more with what's going on here!

My (modest) collection includes watches from Omega, Certina, Tissot etc., but I've recently acquired some lesser-known hand-wound watches that I'd love to learn more about. For example, where do these brands originate from? I'd be interested in knowing anything from ownership structures to distribution and reputation. Also, do you have any value estimations? I'll include as much information as possible.

CITY
Model name "GT", probably from the early 1970s (would be great to know exact year). It has 17 jewels and SN 286431, but I can't spot any calibre number. Characteristics on the back are: "waterresistant", "shockresistant", "antimagnetic", "stainless steel back", "Swiss made". Lume looks superb, but it could still be original? The bezel is rotatable, but all details have been worn down. I think the bezel material is actually plastic.



Revue-Sport
No model name, but "military"? It's probably from the late 40s or early 50s, would be cool to know the exact year. It has calibre number 59, 15 jewels, and SN 268279. Characteristics on the back are: "Nonmagnetic", "waterproof", "incabloc". The hands have probably been relumed?



Timex
No model name, but look-alike "diver"? It's probably from the late 70s, possibly 1977? It has calibre number 826, NO jewels, and NO serial number. Characteristics are: "base metal bezel", "stainless steel back", "Assembled in Taiwan". The bezel is rotatable.



Looking forward to hearing from you, all input is highly appreciated!
Tellef S. Raabe


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome Tellef,

The Revue is the winner in this set. Very nice


----------



## Tellef Raabe (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks, @scottswatches ! Would you be able to provide some information about Revue? Was it a French brand, although manufactured in Switzerland?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Tellef Raabe, may I suggest that you take a look at a Topic I wrote for the Forum, posted on 15 September 2016 and in my Forum topics section. The title of the article is, 'Vertex Watches: A Historical "Revue."' The name Revue, and the twin name, Revue Thommen, have an interesting history and apart from my topic, you will find other bits of information on the internet.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

> Dear @Tellef Raabe, may I suggest that you take a look at a Topic I wrote for the Forum, posted on 15 September 2016 and in my Forum topics section. The title of the article is, 'Vertex Watches: A Historical "Revue."' The name Revue, and the twin name, Revue Thommen, have an interesting history and apart from my topic, you will find other bits of information on the internet.


 Here is the article -

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/105503-vertex-watches-a-historical-revue/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1094719&embedComment=1094719&embedDo=findComment#comment-1094719


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for posting that, dear Scott. I forgot to suggest to Tellef that he use the Forum's Search Function to find my article and any other posts about Revue.


----------



## Tellef Raabe (Oct 3, 2018)

Dear @Always"watching" and @scottswatches , thanks for sharing this great article - a really interesting read.

I previously tried searching for "Revue-Sport", but couldn't find anything. I've also tried searching for "CITY" without luck.


----------

